# Homemade Salt Free Montreal Seasoning



## bud lite (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a re-post from years ago....apparently lost in the shuffle/crash.

Originally posted by "Dutch"

Here it is... word for word.

------------------------------------

Homemade Salt Free Montreal Seasoning
This is more of a seasoning than a rub, but I like to use it when doing briskets and butts when I want to change things up a bit..
Lately I've been trying to stick to a low salt/no salt diet and this seasoning add plenty of flavor and fills the bill for no salt.

Makes: About 3/4 cup

Homemade Salt Free Montreal Seasoning
·2 tablespoons paprika
·2 tablespoons crushed black pepper
·1 tablespoon granulated garlic
·1 tablespoon granulated onion
·1 tablespoon crushed coriander
·1 tablespoon dill seed
·1 tablespoon crushed red pepper flakes

INSTRUCTIONS
1.Combine all ingredients and mix well.
The original recipe called for 2 tablespoons of kosher salt, but since I’m trying to stick to a low salt/no salt diet, I omitted the salt altogether.


----------



## disco (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks. I will use this.


----------



## steel hat (Mar 24, 2013)

always use some of this


----------

